# Es macht keinen Spass mehr...leider



## *Ich* (Gast) (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo buffed.de Team,

bitte seid mir nicht böse..aber seit Tagen ist buffed.de so schlecht erreichbar, das ich das auch mal kommentieren möchte.

Früher, auf blasc.de, da habe ich ruck-zuck meine notwendigen Infos gehabt.
Der Server war schnell und alle waren zufrieden.

Seit buffed.de das übernommen hat, kommt es immer wieder zu Problemen, die einen WoW Spieler zur weissglut bringen können. Wenn man mitten in einer Quest mal schnell ne Info braucht und es dann so lange dauert bzw. gar nichts geht, ist das schon sehr frustrierend.

Blasc ist meiner Meinung nach die besten Datenbank im Web, aber sie sollte auch benutzbar sein.

Klar, die Serverauslastung ist nach BC gestiegen, aber war das nicht abzusehen ?
Und kann es sein, das die aufwendige Gestaltung von buffed.de mit den ganzen Flash's den Videos usw. den Traffic für die blasc Datenbank komplett verbraucht ?

Ich persönlich brauch den ganzen schnick-schnack nicht. Da tuns auch ein paar gute Grafiken mit entsprechenden Links. Mit ists lieber wenn die Seite schnell ist und ich schnell an die Infos komme die ich brauche.

Kann man denn nicht wenigstens die Blasc-Datenbank unabhänging von buffed.de hosten ?

Viele Grüße,
Ein auf baldige Besserung hoffender Wow-Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tricida (21. Januar 2007)

Is mir auch schon aufgefallen... dachte erst es liegt an meinem pc aber die seite ist einfach nur furchtbar zu erreichen. permanente ladefehler, ewige ladedauer... horror.... buffed.de verliert deutlich an attraktivität *leider*
dabei ist die seite sonst ja der hit...


----------



## Roran (23. Januar 2007)

warum sind die buffed server so kacke? <------ hier lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Flo* (Gast) (24. Januar 2007)

Ich habe ebenfalls keinen Spaß mehr auf buffed.
Früher war es meine Infoquelle Nr. 1, aber jetzt: :-(((((((((((((((((((
Ich versuche seit gestern, die Stats von einem Zauberstab herauszubekommen, keine Chance.
Jetzt, um 9.30 Uhr, wo der Traffic noch bescheidener sein sollte, werden nicht mal mehr die Untermenüs geöffnet, gestern habe ich EINE STUNDE lang versucht, das entsprechende Waffenauswahlmenü zu öffnen.
Ca. 100 Time-Outs, aber keinerlei Information.
Wenn hier nicht schnell Abhilfe geschaffen wird, werden viele Spieler es aufgeben, bei buffed zu recherchieren. Es gibt ja noch viele andere Möglichkeiten...
Also macht was oder wir machen nichts mehr bei euch! Dann Good-bye, Werbemillionen...   :-)
Jetzt bin ich mal sehr gespannt, wieviel Stunden vergehen, bis ich diesen Beitrag in´s Forum gepostet habe...

mit enttäuschtem Gruß eines früheren buffed-Fans


----------

